# Seagate Momentus ST750LX003 incompatible with TivoHD?



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I am trying to use a Seagate Momentus XT 750 in my TCD652160 and it doesnt want to boot. I get the initial splash screen and then after about 5 seconds it goes solid grey and never moves farther. I connected my original 160gb drive and it booted fine so I know its a software/firmware issue.

I tried the the 652_gset.tbk file that most people use and also tried making a copy from my original 160gb drive (running 11.0j) with no luck. I even tried connecting with both Component and HDMI with both inputs being displayed simultaneously in case it was a handshake issue. 

Any ideas?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

I have, in the past, run into the gray screen problem, and it's usually because the TiVo goes to talk to the hard drive and something is preventing a successful conversation.

Why don't you image it for an S1, slap a Marvell chipset based adapter on it, put it in an S1, and watch the serial port output while it boots (or trys to) to see if it has any "issues" with the drive?


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

That was my first thought as well. Something like the Western Digital warm boot issue. 

I do have a spare S1 and S2 laying around but no Sata/Pata adapter. I wonder if Frys would still carry them.

I am currently letting my original 160gb drive update to 11.0k by forcing it to connect to Tivo then telling it to reboot once its status is "pending restart." Then thats done I'll try copying that drive to the momentus. 

Should it matter if I used WinMFS to restore the downloaded image and copy the 160gb drive? Do you think using the liveCD would make any difference?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ciper said:


> That was my first thought as well. Something like the Western Digital warm boot issue.
> 
> I do have a spare S1 and S2 laying around but no Sata/Pata adapter. I wonder if Frys would still carry them.
> 
> ...


I was sort of half way teasing, I don't know if there's enough S1-S3 similarity to learn anything about the problem or not.

I'd definitely try getting 11.0k first and see if that helps.

But if you're putting something in an S1 that's not PATA/IDE, it has to be a Marvell brand chip on the adapter.

You can get this one right now for $10.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812119257


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Today is not my day 
"Thank you for visiting Newegg.com. We are truly sorry for any inconvenience but we are currently experiencing problems on our server. Please try again at a later time."


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

ciper said:


> Today is not my day
> "Thank you for visiting Newegg.com. We are truly sorry for any inconvenience but we are currently experiencing problems on our server. Please try again at a later time."


Totally laughing my ass off. Sorry.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ciper said:


> Today is not my day
> "Thank you for visiting Newegg.com. We are truly sorry for any inconvenience but we are currently experiencing problems on our server. Please try again at a later time."


I can log in there and put stuff in the cart (but I'm not going to buy anything just as a test), so maybe it was very momentary.

Try 'em again.

About three weeks ago I did run into a problem trying to buy something in the last few hours of the then current sale.

I'd enter the promo code for the discount and it would return it one number longer and say it wasn't valid, which, being different, of course it wasn't valid, but who do call at Midnight Eastern to straighten something like that out?


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Trying two more things - 
Different computer from before (previously was an old desktop using SATA ports, this is a quad core laptop). Connected Momentus XT to the USB to Sata adapter that came with my Intel SSD. Used WinMFS 9.3b to install the 652_gset.tbk file and got the grey screen

Connected the original 160gb drive (which I updated to 11.0k today) and Momentus XT to sata ports on desktop, booted JMFS and I am now running "dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda" but it has not completed. Probably would have helped if I specified a larger data packet size.

edit: So the DD finished without error. I put it into the Tivo and got "Welcome, Powering up.." for ten seconds followed by an infinite grey screen. It is my opinion that the *Seagate Momentus XT ST750LX003 is not compatible with the Tivo HD TCD652160* (as an A drive at least)

I still have some hope that we can find an HDPARM parameter or firmware setting to allow it to work


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ciper said:


> Trying two more things -
> Different computer from before (previously was an old desktop using SATA ports, this is a quad core laptop). Connected Momentus XT to the USB to Sata adapter that came with my Intel SSD. Used WinMFS 9.3b to install the 652_gset.tbk file and got the grey screen
> 
> Connected the original 160gb drive (which I updated to 11.0k today) and Momentus XT to sata ports on desktop, booted JMFS and I am now running "dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda" but it has not completed. Probably would have helped if I specified a larger data packet size.
> ...


It could be like Series 1s and Caviar Blues, the TiVo just doesn't like them.

It would be interesting to see if plugging a Marvell chipset based adapter onto it and putting it in an S1 gets it to boot.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

ciper said:


> edit: So the DD finished without error. I put it into the Tivo and got "Welcome, Powering up.." for ten seconds followed by an infinite grey screen. It is my opinion that the *Seagate Momentus XT ST750LX003 is not compatible with the Tivo HD TCD652160* (as an A drive at least)
> 
> I still have some hope that we can find an HDPARM parameter or firmware setting to allow it to work


If you are up to fashioning an adapter from parts, you could cobble together a serial cable, modify the bootpage to output to the serial port, and watch the boot info.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

My feeling is that it's either a power management setting, a security setting (password protection capability) or whatever is causing these drives to not work properly in macbooks http://blog.loudhush.ro/2012/10/seagate-momentus-xt-750-gb-drive.html . Do a quick google search for momentus xt incompatible



lrhorer said:


> If you are up to fashioning an adapter from parts, you could cobble together a serial cable, modify the bootpage to output to the serial port, and watch the boot info.


I would like to try this. Have a quick link handy? Does the prom itself support rudimentary serial output or do the bootpage settings "stick" between reboots? (could I make these changes to a working drive, boot the tivo, shut it down, then install the Momentus)
I ask because I worry its not even able to read the bootpage. When the Momentus is connected the grey screen appears at around the same time it would if you have no drive connected.

edit: Seems I've done this before - ddb /forum/showthread.php?56384-Serial-Console-on-THD chemo really did a number on my memory


----------

